# Front USB Connection Help.....Please



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

This is an old case, and it has two Front USB connections

I am trying to connect them back. No Luck

Wires coming out of the USB connection are five
1- 2 Ground
2- Shield
3- 2 +5v
4- 2 +D
5- 2 -D

Mother Board connections diagram for the front USB connector attached

I can not figure out which one goes where

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

can we have your motherboard make and model?


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

adamb_135 said:


> can we have your motherboard make and model?


This is what is written on the MB

MSI DDR

MS 645E Max


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

Tell me how this works.

edit: oops hang on it didnt save right that ones only half done, give me 10 mins

This was the hardest part of building my computer also, so your not alone :laugh: 

*JUSB3 ONLY*


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

pin 1-2: +5v
pin 2-4: d-
pin 5-6: d+
pin 7-8: ground
pin 9: nc (No Connection (just used as a key)
pin 10: shield


THIS IS FOR JUSB3!!!

There, if im correct that's your motherboards description of the wires converted into your cases description.

This takes some thinking to even start doing it, if you dont understand after 5 minutes of looking at the picture i posted and these keys, just keep studying them.


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

adamb_135 said:


> pin 1-2: +5v
> pin 2-4: d-
> pin 5-6: d+
> pin 7-8: ground
> ...


Ok Thanks
Give me 5 min
I'll let you know


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

I have only
One +5
One Ground
One +D
One -D
One Sheild

So for example +5 goes to Pin 1 or Pin 2


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

oh i thought you had 2 of each heh, let me take another look


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

just try putting them on one of the appropriate pins, example: theres 2 ground pins just pick either one. tell me how it works


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

First One Worked as per your guidance, and the computer is rebooting again as I am typing awaiting the result for the second Front USB.

Nope No Luck, the second says USB Device Not Recognized, BUT the wires were different, there is no Shield wire.
Only One of each of, +5, -D, +D, Ground


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

GOOD THATS PROGRESS!

oh ok you should have told me that before:S let me look at it hang on

edit: so wait a second you only used one of each of the d- d+ ect. pins, correct? just plug the leftovers into the free d- d+ pins. i may have not understood you correctly. try that if i got your last post right.


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

you mean connect the second set of wires for the second Front USB 
it in the same USB3 connection line, but on the other side, like connect to the pins not used !!


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

exactly, that should work. if it does not, add [email protected] to msn and i will be able to assist you tomorrow anywhere from 1:00pm to 10:00 pm pacific time. ill be on the forums here for another 10 minutes.


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

I just did and the system is rebooting


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

great, are the usb ports functional?


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

YOU ARE THE BEST 

It works Man, Thanks a Million.

How Can I reward you?

I own A Coffee Shop, Can I send you some of our specialty Coffee Please

www.RiverNileCoffee.com


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

No problem it was my pleasure, no thanks on the coffee, but awesome shop you got there. Enjoy your new Front USB ports


----------



## ELMasry (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------



## entulsar (Mar 24, 2010)

ty for info,got me out of a jam


----------

